# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Ndryshimi ndermjet OS

## DANIEL_

Pershendetje

A mund te me thote njeri se ku qendron ndryshimi ndermjet OS x32,x64 dhe x86?

faleminderit.

----------


## arianit_real

Pershendetje i nderuar ...

Me pak fjale , x86 referohet proceoreve 32 bitesh , dmth 32 bita te te dhenave i perpunojne ne nje cikel ...
X64 i referohet familjes me te re te procesoreve 64 bit , te cilat 64 bita te te dhenave i perpunojne ne nje cikel...
Do te thote procesoret x64 punojne me ma shume te dhena sesa procesoret x32 , mirepo sot qe te dy shiten shume ...
Nuk do te hy me ne detaje per strukturen e tyre mirepo besoj e ke nje botekuptim gjeneral kur sheh x86 dhe x64 .

Kurse sistemet operative korrespondojne me keta procesore , me kete teknologji . Ku sistemi operativ x86 bit , ka procesor x86 dhe pranon aplikacionet qe punojne ne kete platforme dhe operon sipas kesaj teknologjie . E njejta vlen edhe per sistemin operativ x64 . 

Shko te My Computer - Properties , edhe aty mund te gjesh nese sistemi yt operativ eshte x64 ose x86 ,

----------

